# Wow, it's been a long up and down road but I finally made it



## Sorcerer-tech (25 Mar 2010)

Hey everybody, I've been browsing this site and a couple of other recommended sites since about April of 2009.  I really found it helpful and informative.  I applied for reg force last year and wanted to share with the community here my story as I appreciated reading and learning from some of the ones on here.  I just became a member of the forums the other day and thought now would be a good time to post my experiences with recruiting.  I first applied at the CFRC in Kitchener Ontario and had a good discussion about all my options with the recruiters there, sat down watched a few videos and decided on ATIS, LCIS and V-tech.  There were many spots available as these were at the time hot trades.  I quickly filled out the application and was told to come in a few weeks later for my CFAT.  

     I worked very hard to prepare and study for achieving an excellent score on the test, taking the time while waiting to upgrade my math and other areas I felt could use some improvement.  When the time came to take it I was a bit nervous, but ended up doing extremely well, I believe there was just one trade I didn't qualify for.  Afterwards my recruiter congratulated me on the positive results and proceeded to book my medical.  While waiting for the medical a small bump in the road came up, it seemed that a question of security had risen and they needed me to be fingerprinted and a further check performed.  That added at least 2 months to something I was initially told would be a couple of weeks.  It all came back clear and the medical rebooked.  During the medical I was completely honest and disclosed past injuries from my current job, just work related and not impacting anything outside of those duties.  I was asked to bring in a letter from my doctor assuring the military of my fitness and suitability for service, which I promptly produced within a week.  I later got a call saying there was a problem with my application and without really knowing why I was told to wait for a letter to arrive.  I spent a couple more weeks worrying and thinking the worst about what this letter was going to say.

     It finally came and basically stated that a much senior doctor in the forces found me med unfit due to the previous stated injuries and despite the form filled out by my doctor saying I was go to go.  I was crushed but determined to do everything in my power to change the military's mind.  I went and got a letter from my physiotherapist, the ultrasound report, the radiologist report and another much more detailed and informative letter from my doctor.  I thought it was a bit overkill but certainly worth the time and effort, I was rewarded for my diligence and very soon after received another letter from Ottawa confirming I was indeed 150% and had no nagging or issues that would later become a problem in my military career.  So there it was, I was now med fit and ready for my interview.

     Now the roughest news yet, during all these delays my chosen trades closed.  In fact it seems I missed the last few ATIS spots by a day or so.  Very disappointing, however I was still very much determined and set on meeting my goal of becoming a member of the Canadian Forces.  I used the extra time I now had to continue bettering myself in preparation for the trade I had chosen, and be ready for when it opened up again.  It took some time but my following up with my recruiter every so often yielded the results I was needed.  I was booked for an interview that week and was looking forward to it, I later got another call from one of the officers explaining there was a credit issue and I needed to straighten that out before the interview took place.  I bent over backwards and made some serious concessions but settled the problem within a few weeks and informed the officer once it was resolved.  I was then told the interview would be delayed due to some higher priority scheduling.  More follow up on my part and I had an interview booked for the next week for ATIS and LCIS.  Another big thanks to that recruiter for his continued efforts to make things work for me, I can only hope everyone else that applies gets the same kind of advice and encouragement to succeed.  The interview day arrived and I was seen almost immediately and was made to feel very comfortable and at ease.  Long story made a bit shorter, at the end of the interview I was asked how I thought it went and I replied I thought it was awesome, to my surprise my interviewer said he thought the same thing and was more than pleased to recommend me to be merit listed for my chosen trades.  I left the recruiting centre feeling on top of the world.

     The next week while following up on any incoming offers I was informed that there was another hiccup in the process, something wrong with my service number.  I was told that they couldn't give me a new number when one already existed.  So another week goes by, then a couple days ago I spoke with my recruiter again, and he merit lists me for the trades I would like warning me that my first choice may not open for a long time and that my second choice was now open.  Now today I finally have made that last leap, I was offered and accepted LCIS.  It was a long road but well worth it in the end, I hope everyone reading this can take some sort of inspiration or positive message and work hard towards your goals as it may seem unlikely or impossible but perseverance can and usually does pay off.  I can't wait to start my BMQ and continue down the path I have chosen
Good luck to everyone out there in a similar boat to mine


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2010)

I'd like to wish you the best of luck in your future training.  It seems you have the dedication and perseverance to see things through.  Congrats.

One small point (and I believe it's been made here before), just because a civilian doctor thinks you're fit to join the CF, doesn't mean you are.   

Good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## Sorcerer-tech (26 Mar 2010)

Thanks PMedMoe, I hadn't seen it mentioned on these boards but you are absolutely right.  It's something I learned along the way and will definitely keep everyone here updated on my progress.


----------



## Sorcerer-tech (9 Apr 2010)

Update: I will be starting my BMQ in St Jean, on August 23 and it will now be for my first choice of ATIS Tech.  Man, I can't wait to get started


----------



## hmorneau (21 Apr 2010)

Great, I wish you good luck!

I hope you will enjoy it. 

Are you a bit anxious about it? On my end I start on september 6th.


----------



## Tlaidler (21 Apr 2010)

your story sounds exactly like mine .... i have been waiting since sept 08 for infantry  i went through finger printing, a long security check, a credit issue, and redoing all the testing becuase it expired.....i finally have everything finished and am waiting for the call. hopefully going in september.


----------



## Trinity (5 Jun 2010)

This guys is spamming the board with the same post!!!!!


----------

